# More Than 100,000 DACA Applicants Have Been Arrested—Murder, Rape, DUI



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

SCOTUS, are you paying attention?
Was Trump wrong when he said, "they aren't sending their best"?
I'm thinking he was spot on according to this editorial...huh?
More Than 100,000 DACA Applicants Have Been Arrested—Murder, Rape, DUI - Judicial Watch


----------



## JGalt (Nov 27, 2019)

*Get 'em outta here!*


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 27, 2019)

Throw Obama in prison as an accessory.


----------



## occupied (Nov 27, 2019)

And yet they have a lower crime rate than the national average. Go figure.My Neighbor is a white christian conservative that also cooks meth and allows his house to be drug central station. He's fine in your eyes.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 27, 2019)

This is pretty fucked up, that is for sure.

Why they hell are are approving people with multiple arrest?

24% of those with more than 10 fucking arrest are approved?  

What the fuck?


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> And yet they have a lower crime rate than the national average. Go figure.My Neighbor is a white christian conservative that also cooks meth and allows his house to be drug central station. He's fine in your eyes.



You lie, shocker. That lie has been debunked 100 times. Never mind the crime rate should be ZERO because they don't belong in our country in the first place. I'm for locking up all you traitors who defend them.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> And yet they have a lower crime rate than the national average. Go figure.My Neighbor is a white christian conservative that also cooks meth and allows his house to be drug central station. He's fine in your eyes.



haha...hey look Slade3200 another guy who "knows this one guy".
Sorry occupied you're busted telling another lie.You're losing credibility fast.

*The truth about crime, illegal immigrants and sanctuary cities*
"The relationship between illegal immigrants and violent crime

Research conducted by the federal government oversight organization Judicial Watch in 2014 documents that 50 percent of all federal crimes were committed near our border with Mexico. 

Of the 61,529 criminal cases filed by federal prosecutors; 40 percent or 24,746 were in court districts along the southern borders of California, Arizona and Texas. 

The Western District of Texas had the nation’s most significant crime rate with over 6,300 cases filed; followed by the Southern District of Texas with slightly over 6,000 cases. 

The Southern California District with nearly 4,900 cases; New Mexico with nearly 4,000 cases and Arizona with over 3,500 criminal cases ranked 3rd, 4th and 5th.

The U.S. Department of Justice documents that in 2014, 19 percent or over 12,000 criminal cases filed by prosecutors were for violent crimes; and over 22 percent or 13,300 cases were for drug related felonies. 

That same year, the U.S. Sentencing Commission found that 75 percent of all criminal defendants who were convicted and sentenced for federal drug offenses were illegal immigrants. Illegal immigrants were also involved in 17 percent of all drug trafficking sentences and one third of all federal prison sentences.

The U.S. Department of Justice and the U.S. Sentencing Commission reported that as of 2014, illegal immigrants were convicted and sentenced for over 13 percent of all crimes committed in the U.S. 

According to the FBI, 67,642 murders were committed in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. The General Accounting Office documents that criminal immigrants committed 25,064 of these murders. 

Illegal immigrants clearly commit a level of violent and drug related crimes disproportionate to their population.

In California alone, over 2,400 illegal immigrants out of a total prison population of 130,000 are imprisoned in the state’s prison system for the crime of homicide. 

The misrepresentation of comparisons in who commits crimes between illegal immigrants, legal U.S. immigrants and American citizens

The pro-illegal immigrant lobby consistently misrepresents the criminal involvement of illegal immigrants as compared to immigrants who legally enter the U.S. and American citizens, saying that illegal immigrants commit less crimes than their counterparts. This assertion is false in most cases. Here are the vetted statistics:

In California, there are just over 92 illegal immigrants imprisoned for every 100,000 illegals as compared to 74 citizens and legal non-citizen immigrants. In Arizona, the rate is nearly 69 illegals imprisoned for every 100,000, as compared to 54 citizens and legal non-citizen immigrants.

In New York, over three times as many illegal immigrants or 169, are imprisoned for crimes per 100,000, as compared to only 48 citizens and legal non-citizen immigrants. Only the states of Texas and Florida do illegal immigrants commit less crimes than their legal immigrant counterparts (Texas with 54.5 illegals imprisoned per 100,000, compared to 65 legal immigrants and Florida with 55 illegals imprisoned, compared to 68 legal immigrants).

Texas is an epicenter for illegal immigrant crimes

Recent crime analysis by both the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) and Texas law enforcement authorities indicate that between June 2011 and March 2017, over 217,000 criminal immigrants were arrested and booked into Texas jails. 

In researching the criminal careers of these defendants, it was revealed that they had jointly committed over nearly 600,000 criminal offenses. Their arrests included nearly 1,200 homicides; almost 69,000 assaults; 16,854 burglaries; 700 kidnappings; nearly 6,200 sexual assaults; 69,000 drug offenses; 8,700 weapons violations; over 3,800 robberies and over 45,000 obstructing police charges. In determining the status of these offenders in the U.S., it was confirmed by DHS that over 173,000 or 66 percent of these immigrant criminal defendants were in our country illegally at the times of their arrests."
The truth about crime, illegal immigrants and sanctuary cities


----------



## theHawk (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> And yet they have a lower crime rate than the national average. Go figure.My Neighbor is a white christian conservative that also cooks meth and allows his house to be drug central station. He's fine in your eyes.



Bullshit.  Latinos have an insanely high crime rate.  Go walk through a lovely Latino neighborhood at night.

Why would a meth head be “fine” to us?  Just a really dumb strawman attack.


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 27, 2019)

How many American women have to be RAPED by illegals before you asshole Dem's stop giving them sanctuary?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> And yet they have a lower crime rate than the national average. Go figure.My Neighbor is a white christian conservative that also cooks meth and allows his house to be drug central station. He's fine in your eyes.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> And yet they have a lower crime rate than the national average.



Even if this were true, that does not justify approving DACA recipients that have been arrested more than 10 times.


----------



## occupied (Nov 27, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > And yet they have a lower crime rate than the national average. Go figure.My Neighbor is a white christian conservative that also cooks meth and allows his house to be drug central station. He's fine in your eyes.
> ...


Judicial Watch? The truth? LOL


----------



## JGalt (Nov 27, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> This is pretty fucked up, that is for sure.
> 
> Why they hell are are approving people with multiple arrest?
> 
> ...



Agreed. Those  who got approved must have some pretty smart immigration lawyers/activists.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 27, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty fucked up, that is for sure.
> ...



I mean, holy crap.  I am torn on the DACA thing, but even if someone fully supports it...nobody should be ok with this.


----------



## The Republicans (Nov 27, 2019)

The liberals just got more emotional 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Siete (Nov 27, 2019)

not one single DACA recipient has ever had  an impact on my daily life/routine -

 just a yawner thread -


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Sources are cited...do some due diligence, enlighten yourself, don't take our word for it.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

Siete said:


> not one single DACA recipient has ever had  an impact on my daily life/routine -
> 
> just a yawner thread -



You must be an awesome American....the ole' "it doesn't affect me so why should I care" bunch of bullshit huh?


----------



## Siete (Nov 27, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > not one single DACA recipient has ever had  an impact on my daily life/routine -
> ...



quite the opposite - I'm not a pantywaste RW Trumpbot.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

Siete said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



I'm not sure what that means...
Does it mean you only care about things that affect you personally? Fuck your countrymen...sort of thing?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 27, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Isn't that the same thing you just said about the debt, you do not care about it because it does not affect you?


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 27, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > And yet they have a lower crime rate than the national average. Go figure.My Neighbor is a white christian conservative that also cooks meth and allows his house to be drug central station. He's fine in your eyes.
> ...


apples and oranges BL, not that expect you to know the difference


----------



## occupied (Nov 27, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > And yet they have a lower crime rate than the national average.
> ...


Certainly not. There are people who need to go, no argument at all. Trouble is, due process takes time. Some people keep causing problems as their case grinds slowly through our system. We should reform the system but republicans can't discuss it without sounding like heartless xenophobes while blaming the people who really do want to reform the system. You people should drop the scare tactics and quit sounding so mean. It does not help your case.


----------



## Siete (Nov 27, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



ya see, you're a f'n idiot - so you need another simple answer

I care about things that effect me, DACA DOESNT EFFECT ME, so I dont care.

yawner thread -


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



you really should not call me a Repub, the real Repubs will get mad at you!


----------



## JGalt (Nov 27, 2019)

Siete said:


> not one single DACA recipient has ever had  an impact on my daily life/routine -
> 
> just a yawner thread -



So in your ambivalence, you shouldn't care one way or another whether they get the heave ho or not.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Not at all...I was making the point that the debt and deficit spending affects almost nobody in real time while almost everybody is impacted by the presence of wetbacks right now, today and everyday. It's just plain fucking weird that you can't or won't connect the dots.


----------



## occupied (Nov 27, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Sorry dick, not going to convince me a bunch of hate is going to fix the immigration mess.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



I thought you weirdos believe that hate/discontent/anger motivates and mobilizes the public and public opinion compels elected officials to act...Not in this case huh?
Cherry picking...or just fucking lying?


----------



## occupied (Nov 27, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


When it comes to law and public policy I prefer to err on the side of not being a monster.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

Siete said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Well there you have it folks...See, there was a time when Americans looked after each-other...we all put Americans first and we cared about our neighbor..We called ourselves 'UNITED'...this was before this awesome push for multiculturalism and diversity...We were like-minded, kind and caring toward one another....and now we have the "I got mine so fuck you" mindset that Siete was kind enough to put on display for us.  
Hmmm, how's that diversity working out for us?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Got it...because only a "monster" would believe that America has a right to sovereignty.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> When it comes to law and public policy I prefer to err on the side of not being a monster.



  You prefer to err on the side of being a filthy traitor.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


When it comes to my child I'll assume your a monster until you prove different before allowing you to be alone with my child.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 27, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Not at all...I was making the point that the debt and deficit spending affects almost nobody in real time while almost everybody is impacted by the presence of wetbacks right now, today and everyday. It's just plain fucking weird that you can't or won't connect the dots.



Actually, very few people outside of places like where you live are affected in a negative way by illegal immigrants.   And even with that I spent 3 plus years in Yuma and the only real affect they had on me was when I had to close a bombing range due to reports of people trying to cross it. 

We have the problem we have because for 30 plus years we as a country not only turned a blind eye to it, we openly invited them by giving them the "jobs nobody else wanted".  Even toady you have some weird resistance to punishing companies that hire them, I assume it is because they are normally hired by white people so you have no natural hatred towards them.

You cannot put your hatred of brown people aside long enough to see past tomorrow, but sooner or later the debt will have to at a minimum be reigned in if not paid down.   The time to do that is during a "booming" economy, but instead Trump is adding almost as fast as Obama did during a recession.  

I care about the debt because I care about my kids and their future.  You do not seem to share that feeling.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 27, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> SCOTUS, are you paying attention?
> Was Trump wrong when he said, "they aren't sending their best"?
> I'm thinking he was spot on according to this editorial...huh?
> More Than 100,000 DACA Applicants Have Been Arrested—Murder, Rape, DUI - Judicial Watch


I bet you didn't read the report, did you.

For those who care, you can read it here: https://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/USCIS/Resources/Reports and Studies/Immigration Forms Data/Static_files/DACA_Requestors_IDENT_Nov._2019.pdf

The highest offense was traffic violations, excluding DUIs, at 25,305.

“Driving-related (excl. DUI)” offenses include *driving without a valid license, moving and non-moving violations, and speeding*, among others.“

The next highest offense is being arrested for being an illegal alien: 12,968.

DUI's: 4,210.

Rape, you say?  Only 62, you dumb fuck.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 27, 2019)

_"An arrest indicates the alien was arrested or apprehended only and *does not mean the alien was convicted of a crime.* Further, aliens may not have been charged with a crime resulting from the arrest, *may have had their charges reduced or dismissed entirely, or may have been acquitted of any charges. *Additionally, due to updates in reporting and extraction procedures, arrest information reflects a snapshot in time based on available data and is not part of a time series. Errors may result from the mining of complex text file."_


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> And yet they have a lower crime rate than the national average. Go figure.My Neighbor is a white christian conservative that also cooks meth and allows his house to be drug central station. He's fine in your eyes.




How much does he pay you for being lookout?


----------



## 22lcidw (Nov 27, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all...I was making the point that the debt and deficit spending affects almost nobody in real time while almost everybody is impacted by the presence of wetbacks right now, today and everyday. It's just plain fucking weird that you can't or won't connect the dots.
> ...


There are jobs that  Americans resist. This is about the amount of illegals here. The costs of keeping them to the taxpayer. For some reason you think that the real wealth of Americans  keep rising under that scenario. Truthfully this should not be an issue as the government made the tough decisions until the globalists and the Progs infiltrated the Democratic Party with the Repubs their lap dogs and affected our laws to the ludicrous level.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 27, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> There are jobs that  Americans resist.



I was just using the line that was used for so many years. 



> This is about the amount of illegals here.



There are so many here because we have been inviting them here for 30 years.  



> The costs of keeping them to the taxpayer. For some reason you think that the real wealth of Americans  keep rising under that scenario.



Americans wealth has keep rising during this time,  illegal immigration has not stopped that.



> Truthfully this should not be an issue as the government made the tough decisions until the globalists and the Progs infiltrated the Democratic Party with the Repubs their lap dogs and affected our laws to the ludicrous level.



Yep, starting with that damn globalists Reagan and his amnesty bill.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all...I was making the point that the debt and deficit spending affects almost nobody in real time while almost everybody is impacted by the presence of wetbacks right now, today and everyday. It's just plain fucking weird that you can't or won't connect the dots.
> ...


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all...I was making the point that the debt and deficit spending affects almost nobody in real time while almost everybody is impacted by the presence of wetbacks right now, today and everyday. It's just plain fucking weird that you can't or won't connect the dots.
> ...



Nah, EVERY American citizen is negatively affected by illegal aliens...some more than others, you've tried to sell yourself on that excuse making bullshit, that’s all.

*"We have the problem we have because for 30 plus years we as a country not only turned a blind eye to it, WE openly invited them by giving them the "jobs nobody else wanted"*_._ 
Whats this "WE" shit...the majority of good, real Americans never once "invited" an illegal here...why would they?

*"Even toady you have some weird resistance to punishing companies that hire them, I assume it is because they are normally hired by white people so you have no natural hatred towards them."*
Never have I resisted the idea of punishing companies that hire illegals. Don't make shit up.
I simply don't make excuses for why they're here...As I've said; if I leave my keys in my ignition and my car is stolen I am not to blame...I did not incite the theft.
The truth is; few really gave two fucks about illegals, including myself...until we woke up one day and were foreigners on our own soil, until there were so many that one couldn't throw a stone in any direction without hitting one in the head, until our old modest neighborhoods became disgusting, dangerous shithole barrios inhabited by dirty thirdworlders.
The bottom line; this issue has reached a fever-pitch and good real Americans have had enough...they're fed up and done looking the other way. It's time for them to go home, they had a good run...but it's over. Sorry bud.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 27, 2019)

g5000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > SCOTUS, are you paying attention?
> ...



Hahaha...How many DACA 'kids' are you holding captive in your basement?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 28, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Nah, EVERY American citizen is negatively affected by illegal aliens...some more than others, you've tried to sell yourself on that excuse making bullshit, that’s all.



How is my life affected in "real time", to use your words, by illegal immigrants? 



> Whats this "WE" shit...the majority of good, real Americans never once "invited" an illegal here...why would they?



Everybody who paid them when they got here invited them, everyone that did not care they were here as they happily bought their cheap produce invited them here.




> Never have I resisted the idea of punishing companies that hire illegals. Don't make shit up.



Let's use some of your logic...link me to all your post talking about going after the companies that hire the illegals.  I will be waiting...



> The truth is; few really gave two fucks about illegals, including myself...until we woke up one day and were foreigners on our own soil, until there were so many that one couldn't throw a stone in any direction without hitting one in the head, until our old modest neighborhoods became disgusting, dangerous shithole barrios inhabited by dirty thirdworlders.
> The bottom line; this issue has reached a fever-pitch and good real Americans have had enough...they're fed up and done looking the other way. It's time for them to go home, they had a good run...but it's over. Sorry bud.



Thank you for your honesty.  You care now because they have impacted your life personally. Prior to that you did not care.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Nov 28, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> SCOTUS, are you paying attention?
> Was Trump wrong when he said, "they aren't sending their best"?
> I'm thinking he was spot on according to this editorial...huh?
> More Than 100,000 DACA Applicants Have Been Arrested—Murder, Rape, DUI - Judicial Watch




Thats great news. More promises kept.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 29, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, EVERY American citizen is negatively affected by illegal aliens...some more than others, you've tried to sell yourself on that excuse making bullshit, that’s all.
> ...


It would be racist to care for other reasons. Of course we care because it negatively impacts my ability to earn a living.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 29, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, EVERY American citizen is negatively affected by illegal aliens...some more than others, you've tried to sell yourself on that excuse making bullshit, that’s all.
> ...



*"How is my life affected in "real time", to use your words, by illegal immigrants?"*
They're dropping litters of anchor babies in your lap at a cockroaches pace...these anchor babies are criminal minded, taxpayer dependent Mexicrat voters. The illegals are counted in the census, they influence congressional apportionment. They murder your fellow citizens...Need more?

*"Everybody who paid them when they got here invited them, everyone that did not care they were here as they happily bought their cheap produce invited them here."*
So that journeyman painter who was making $18 an hour back in 1989 and buying heads of lettuce for .50 cents deserves to earn that $17 per hour today because he bought that head of lettuce? Is that 'sort of' the point you're trying to make?

*"Let's use some of your logic...link me to all your post talking about going after the companies that hire the illegals.  I will be waiting..."*
Wait no longer...post #45
Why not amend the 14th?...No wall needed...TA-DA!


BrokeLoser said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 29, 2019)

JGalt said:


> *Get 'em outta here!*


We just spent an annual holiday yesterday celebrating our own eurocentric illegal immigration.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 29, 2019)

JGalt said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > And yet they have a lower crime rate than the national average. Go figure.My Neighbor is a white christian conservative that also cooks meth and allows his house to be drug central station. He's fine in your eyes.


No, that's another one of those realities some folks need an alternative to.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 29, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> Throw Obama in prison as an accessory.


Pfffffffffffffffffft, you clowns couldn't even lock up Hillary, get real.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 29, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > *Get 'em outta here!*
> ...


You dumbmotherfuckers really need to study what the Declaration Of Independence is.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 29, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



It is like the constitution, meaningless.  Our last constitutional war was WWII.  The colonial aristocracy had a pissing match with the Brit aristocracy, and that is all.  The colonial aristocracy broke away from the Brit aristocracy and set up their own aristocracy where only they had representation; not the people.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 6, 2019)

When New York Post says "Kentucky woman" they really mean "illegal alien from Guatemala".





*Kentucky woman busted after selling her baby for $2,000*


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> When New York Post says "Kentucky woman" they really mean "illegal alien from Guatemala".
> 
> View attachment 293583
> 
> *Kentucky woman busted after selling her baby for $2,000*


It cost more than that to give birth.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 7, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > When New York Post says "Kentucky woman" they really mean "illegal alien from Guatemala".
> ...



Do you think she paid for it?


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 7, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> When New York Post says "Kentucky woman" they really mean "illegal alien from Guatemala".
> 
> View attachment 293583
> 
> *Kentucky woman busted after selling her baby for $2,000*


 
When I was a child and playing in the streets, some gypsies passing by approached me and the older of them asked my name and he observed me in  unusual way while asking me other questions. Later they went and  knocked my house door, and the old woman who was the palm reader asked my mother what she wants at exchange for me. She offered lots of stuff they owned if my mother allowed them to adopt me.

My mother rejected such an offer.

In mi opinion, parents selling their children has been a custom observed since ancient times. 

What it happens today, is that a process is needed. The oral agreement is not accepted anymore but doing it officially thru the steps required by the adoption regulations.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 7, 2019)

Only 100,000?

They need to try harder.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 7, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> SCOTUS, are you paying attention?
> Was Trump wrong when he said, "they aren't sending their best"?
> I'm thinking he was spot on according to this editorial...huh?
> More Than 100,000 DACA Applicants Have Been Arrested—Murder, Rape, DUI - Judicial Watch



All these are consequences from the authority given by vote to a social resent. The mind of president Obama was guided to attack American society.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 11, 2020)

Trump supporter: “My children are dreamers. My seven grandchildren are dreamers. They are CITIZENS and should come FIRST.”


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Feb 11, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> SCOTUS, are you paying attention?
> Was Trump wrong when he said, "they aren't sending their best"?
> I'm thinking he was spot on according to this editorial...huh?
> More Than 100,000 DACA Applicants Have Been Arrested—Murder, Rape, DUI - Judicial Watch



But the dumbocrats want them all to stay. They think that they are all just wonderful people. It sure does not look like that. Trump is right alright. Trump does not want anymore of that ilk immigrating or sneaking into America any longer. Get that wall built, Trump.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Feb 11, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Trump supporter: “My children are dreamers. My seven grandchildren are dreamers. They are CITIZENS and should come FIRST.”



Indeed. Americans must come first. Sadly, the dumbocrats want foreigners to succeed and come first instead. They appear to be quite the bunch of turn coats towards America. They do not want any borders. They want to get rid of ICE. They want to give everything free to criminal illegals. They want to destroy the British/European culture and traditions in America. They just plain hate America, a country that they grew up in and prospered in, and now want to destroy the old America for a pile of third world bums to take over. A vote for the dumbocrats is a vote to destroy good old fifties America. America never had the problems in the fifties like America is going thru today. Minorities never ruled the country back then. Now they do and they are destroying America and trying to make it in their own pretty much third world hell hole image.


----------



## The Republicans (Feb 11, 2020)

The democrats just see votes.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Feb 12, 2020)

The Republicans said:


> The democrats just see votes.




Deplorable as Hillary would say.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 9, 2020)

80 percent of americans support The Dreamers, according to the polls.

you cant get 80 percent of americans to agree on their favorite ice cream!

we should give free ice cream to illegals, is what i'm trying to say!


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> 80 percent of americans support The Dreamers, according to the polls.
> 
> you cant get 80 percent of americans to agree on their favorite ice cream!
> 
> we should give free ice cream to illegals, is what i'm trying to say!



And over 75% of statistics are made on the spot.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > 80 percent of americans support The Dreamers, according to the polls.
> ...











						Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
					

Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.




					poll.qu.edu
				




run along, amateur!


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Great, if you think that's real, then you have enough to amend the constitution, instead of passing unconstitutional laws.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 9, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> 80 percent of americans support The Dreamers, according to the polls.


Yet 30 states and 2,623 counties just hired a President for his one promise...To rid America of human cockroaches....to send wetbacks home.
2+2 = 5


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > 80 percent of americans support The Dreamers, according to the polls.
> ...



Actually, Trump won 3084 out of 3141 counties, Clinton won 57.

But if you look at Snopes, they rule it as false, 







just to clarify in next sentence... 





You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


They were probably too busy fact checking the Babylon Bee to spend much time on that one...









						Hands Off the Babylon Bee | National Review
					

Snopes just can’t stop ‘fact-checking’ a conservative satire site.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2020)

Trump looks to Dreamers for an immigration deal
					

The Supreme Court is expected to allow Trump to end a program protecting Dreamers, but no one expects he will do so right away.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 7, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> How many American women have to be RAPED by illegals before you asshole Dem's stop giving them sanctuary?



Do you even know what case helped establish sanctuary cities?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 7, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> 80 percent of americans support The Dreamers, according to the polls.
> 
> you cant get 80 percent of americans to agree on their favorite ice cream!
> 
> we should give free ice cream to illegals, is what i'm trying to say!



Do polls vote?  Aren't we a Republic?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > 80 percent of americans support The Dreamers, according to the polls.
> ...


where's my ice cream?


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 8, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Do you even know what case helped establish sanctuary cities?



The case where an illegal broke into a house and raped a 6 year old in her own bed?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 8, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even know what case helped establish sanctuary cities?
> ...


Did you bother to read the question?  So an _"illegal_" (sic) broke into a house and raped a 6 year old which then made the courts establish sanctuary cities???  That doesn't even make sense.  Let me ask you again:  Do you know what *case *helped establish sanctuary cities?  Hint, a _case_ is not an incident on the local news.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 8, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



The ILLEGAL who shot and killed a young woman in San Francisco in front of her father robbing her of her life?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 8, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Apparently you don't understand the question.  Let me ask you an analogous question.  Would you brush your teeth with Drano if it made them lily white, but the side effects were death?  When I explain this you will understand it better.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 9, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Illegals RAPE and KILL thousands of Americans. More than terrorists killed on 9/11.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 9, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



That is irrelevant to the question asked.  That being said, I'd like to bring your attention to the following link from a non-partisan think tank and you tell me what you think about it:









						Illegal Immigrants and Crime – Assessing the Evidence
					

This issue will be resolved when states and localities keep better records of the immigration statuses of people convicted in their states – just like Texas does. The crime data are so complicated and inconsistently kept that even the government misinterprets its own data.




					www.cato.org
				




My question to you was very narrow as this thread was originally about DACA applicants and not undocumented foreigners.  Since it was in response to one of your earlier questions, it's not directly related to this thread.  So, since you don't want to discuss that response, I won't force an answer on you.  I would like to see your statistics, however and find out who your citing source is.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 9, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> My question to you was very narrow as this thread was originally about DACA applicants and not undocumented foreigners.



"Undocumented foreigners"? Do you mean ILLEGALS who break our laws and hide out in our country illegally? [/QUOTE]


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> SCOTUS, are you paying attention?
> Was Trump wrong when he said, "they aren't sending their best"?
> I'm thinking he was spot on according to this editorial...huh?
> More Than 100,000 DACA Applicants Have Been Arrested—Murder, Rape, DUI - Judicial Watch


Wow!!

0.04% is a remarkably low number.

What great citizens the DACA kids will make!!!

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 9, 2020)

feduptaxpayer said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Trump supporter: “My children are dreamers. My seven grandchildren are dreamers. They are CITIZENS and should come FIRST.”
> ...



This is certainly one of the better posts on this thread; however, you got a few things wrong and those things need to be discussed.

First and foremost, this is NOT a Democrat versus Republican issue.  As a political platform issue, *NEITHER* side wants what you *THINK*.  Both sides benefit off of immigrants.  As a matter of fact, the *proposed solution* Trump bandies about is a rip off from Bill Clinton's rhetoric in an era when the Republicans were firmly against the proposed solutions you are drawn to:



The politicians are playing you:


Now, when you say that:  "_They want to destroy the British/European culture and traditions in America. They just plain hate America, a country that they grew up in and prospered in, and now want to destroy the old America for a pile of third world bums to take over._.." that is a true statement.  But, both the Ds and Rs work together so that you use your momentum against you and end up helping achieve* their* goal.  Today between what *was* once the minorities and now the sell - out white people who have been instilled with a false sense of guilt - AND the millions of our people in prison (we have more people in prison than any nation on earth), not to mention the worthless whites who are dependent on the government and will have it no other way, we don't have much of a political path to victory until the Posterity of the founders (those you allude to) actually study each aspect of this issue and see the damage they are doing to themselves.  Once you step back and see how both sides are playing you, you will definitely be pissed.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 9, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > My question to you was very narrow as this thread was originally about DACA applicants and not undocumented foreigners.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


No sir.  I mean undocumented foreigners.  And you better read this mister, and you'd better read it well.  And you'd better take heed before you screw yourself.

Political propaganda prostitutes - each with their own agenda have you chasing your tail.  Is this battle with foreigners about National Security?  If so, it's not a criminal issue.  Is the issue a crime as you've been brainwashed to believe?  Then read this carefully from someone with experience in the criminal courts with their own ass on the line.  Read with me the 14th Amendment:

"_All* persons* born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the state wherein they reside. No state shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any state* deprive any person* of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws_."

None of my critics has ever asked me a question about this, but my personal opinion is that the 14th Amendment was* illegally ratified*.  Nonetheless, the 14th Amendment is being enforced as law and you will note that I've quoted the relevant part and bolded a couple of things.  The 14th Amendment talks about persons who are born or naturalized here being citizens and citizens acquire some government granted "_privileges and immunities_"  while *persons* are entitled to the "_equal protection of the laws_."  Again, my personal opinion, not that I ever had a critic ask me, is that the 14th Amendment was *illegally ratified*. 

The 14th Amendment nullified the Bill of Rights.  No longer does the concept of *unalienable* Rights exist in the legal lexicon.  The government presumes to grant you "_inalienable_" rights via the 14th Amendment.  All the courts had to do was to to interpret the words *unalienable* and _inalienable_ differently and viola, a whole new body of law was created.  So, when you refer to someone as an _"illegal alien"_ you have denied to them the "_equal protection of the laws_."   That opens the door for the government to call you an enemy combatant, domestic terrorist, or an "_illegal_" whatever... just for protesting against people you insist are "_illegals_."  The government is playing you.  You seem to be oblivious to the fact that America was founded on the premise of a _presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty_.   Initially, our Constitution was a social contract between we, the people and the government.  PRIOR to the *illegal ratification *of the 14th Amendment, we the people, referred to the white race.  Now it encompasses *all persons*.

This is an important legal distinction that you will not appreciate until it is *YOU* that is hauled into court without the benefit of due process.  You might not even make it to court.  The way the structure of the legal system works is that you could have your doors knocked down and you murdered without your day in court.  I can tell you about these things from personal experience.  The irony is that people representing the views you hold are the very people who introduced that legislation.  That legislation has taken out a Hell of a lot more white people than it has foreigners.  So, no.  I mean undocumented foreigners.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 9, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> No sir.  I mean undocumented foreigners.  And you better read this mister, and you'd better read it well.  And you'd better take heed before you screw yourself.
> 
> Political propaganda prostitutes - each with their own agenda have you chasing your tail.  Is this battle with foreigners about National Security?  If so, it's not a criminal issue.  Is the issue a crime as you've been brainwashed to believe?  Then read this carefully from someone with experience in the criminal courts with their own ass on the line.  Read with me the 14th Amendment:
> 
> ...



Meh, deport them all I say. Not a single American woman or girl should have to suffer being raped by an illegal who should not be in OUR country in the first place.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 9, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > No sir.  I mean undocumented foreigners.  And you better read this mister, and you'd better read it well.  And you'd better take heed before you screw yourself.
> ...



Sorry I wasted your time.  So, if you rape someone it's all good... perfectly acceptable to be raped by a USDA approved United States subject with 4 inches of E Verified sausage.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 9, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> First and foremost, this is NOT a Democrat versus Republican issue.



  It's a loyal American citizen vs. traitorous piece of shit issue.

  But this distinction does seem to fall clearly along party lines.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 9, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Sorry I wasted your time. So, if you rape someone it's all good... perfectly acceptable to be raped by a USDA approved United States subject with 4 inches of E Verified sausage.



  I don't think anyone is saying that.  No criminal behavior of that sort is acceptable, ever.

  But when you['re talking about a crime perpetrated by an invading foreign criminal, you're talking about a crime that never should have even had the opportunity to happen, because the criminal shouldn't have been herein the first place.  Anyone who has any willing part in allowing such invaders to be in our country, who defends them being here, is a willing and knowing accessory to whatever crimes they are thus able to commit, and ought to be prosecuted right along with them.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 9, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > First and foremost, this is NOT a Democrat versus Republican issue.
> ...



How do you think this about traitors?  What if you woke up tomorrow morning, finding out you got played and *you* were working for the traitors?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 9, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I wasted your time. So, if you rape someone it's all good... perfectly acceptable to be raped by a USDA approved United States subject with 4 inches of E Verified sausage.
> ...



I want to deconstruct your argument for you:

In post # 62 feduptaxpayer wrote:

"_They want to destroy the British/European culture and traditions in America. They just plain hate America, a country that they grew up in and prospered in, and now want to destroy the old America_..."

*IN MY OPINION*, THAT IS THE PRIMARY ISSUE.  The rest of what is being said is without merit.  You've made this a "_legal"_ issue and so we will have to understand the issue according to the applicable laws that apply.  Whether we accept it or not; believe it or not; like it not, *it is not a crime* for undocumented foreigners to be in the United States.  The United States Supreme Court said so:

"_Removal is a civil matter, and one of its principal features  is the broad discretion exercised by immigration officials, who must decide whether to pursue removal at all.  .. As a general rule, it is not a crime for a removable alien to remain in the United States_."  Arizona v. U.S.  (2012)     https://www.law.cornell.edu/supremecourt/text/11-182

Now, let us look at your language of "_invading foreign criminal_."  Blacks Law Dictionary is the most authoritative legal dictionary used in the legal community.  Judges accept it over any layman dictionary you can produce.  The word _invasion _means:

_"An encroachment upon the rights of another; the incursion of an army for conquest or plunder._"

So, suppose that you are bringing this issue before a court (actually you ARE in the court of public opinion, but that's irrelevant on this point.)  If an undocumented foreigner lives next door to you, what right are you being deprived of?   And if an armed invader in the form of an army is coming, don't you think that a criminal court is NOT the proper venue for a National Security issue?  Or is there NOT an army coming to begin with?

The police, legislature, even Donald Trump do not have the _"legal"_ authority to over-rule the United States Supreme Court. We can amend the Constitution, but that would be it.  Notice I put a lot of things in italics along with quotation marks (it is for a reason.)  Now, I've told you what I think is the most important thing.  The rhetoric and B.S. that goes on in the political world is not designed to help you achieve the objectives that people like feduptaxpayer, but rather con you into a political strategy wherein your words and lobbying will achieve a result of 180 degrees OPPOSITE of what you're seeking.  And know this, I've been doing this for many years now.  NOBODY has ever called me a traitor to my face.  There is a damn good reason.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 9, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> How do you think this about traitors? What if you woke up tomorrow morning, finding out you got played and *you* were working for the traitors?



  I don't see how.

  Giving aid, comfort,and support, to hostile foreign invaders is pretty much the defining behavior of a traitor.

  The divide is very clear between those who openly do this, and those who oppose this.

  Are you trying to suggest that it is traitors who are somehow _“playing”_ me to oppose supporting hostile foreign invaders; and that those openly supporting these invaders are the true patriots?


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 9, 2020)

How many American men, woman, and children have to be killed, maimed, and raped by illegals before the left stop giving them sanctuary???


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 9, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > How do you think this about traitors? What if you woke up tomorrow morning, finding out you got played and *you* were working for the traitors?
> ...



You were unable to prove that an armed force is coming across the border.  So, no National Security issue there... just a lot of B.S. political rhetoric.  Have you been paying attention to this thread?

Both the Democrats and Republicans; left and right; conservative and liberal are playing you.  Did you not access the links?  You're looking at a game where there are *NO* patriots.  You're just being used as a pawn in a game you don't understand.  There are no invaders.  That's political bullshit that you need to quit dabbling in.  You have not listed a Right that an undocumented foreigner deprived you of and none of the people you're talking about are an armed force.  

Your real problem is too many laws, too many regulations, the* illegally ratified* 14th Amendment, sell out whites who bow down at the altar of multiculturalism, and completely stupid people that refuse to sit down and act like they are interested in learning why, after 25 years of the anti-immigrant lobby having the nation's spotlight, they haven't accomplished a damn thing over the long haul.  Your statues, monuments, memorials, and plaques are being taken down; the names of streets, schools and government buildings are being changed to erase your history.  Gone are your flags.  Everywhere you turn, our nation's history is disappearing and our Constitution is being shit on. 

The foreigners are  a diversion and wedge issue where you can't see the forest for the trees.  Why are the people so into this name calling bullshit willing to accept foreigners if they just do it the _"legal_" way?    The "_legal_" way (actually proper) means that nearly a million new people will be naturalized each year, most from non-white / non-Christian countries... which means they hate the foundational principles upon which the Republic rests (like Bernie Sanders or AOC.)   Now, we aren't talking about people who are INVITED by your political enemies as guests, but we're talking about new citizens... more than 750,000 per year and most of them hate your guts.  So keep your eyes distracted and don't consider the real solution - the one you didn't consider.  Just play the game like a good little subject and give the United States away.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 9, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> How many American men, woman, and children have to be killed, maimed, and raped by illegals before the left stop giving them sanctuary???



What was the case that established sanctuary?  If you're going to bitch about it, don't you think you need to know what it is?


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 12, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> SCOTUS, are you paying attention?
> Was Trump wrong when he said, "they aren't sending their best"?
> I'm thinking he was spot on according to this editorial...huh?
> More Than 100,000 DACA Applicants Have Been Arrested—Murder, Rape, DUI - Judicial Watch


Trump is never wrong but Democrats are never embarrassed.  They just create a new scandal


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 12, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > SCOTUS, are you paying attention?
> ...



Trump is never wrong?  Did you read this thread?  The proposed solution was Bill Clinton's before Trump embraced it.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 21, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> SCOTUS, are you paying attention?
> Was Trump wrong when he said, "they aren't sending their best"?
> I'm thinking he was spot on according to this editorial...huh?
> More Than 100,000 DACA Applicants Have Been Arrested—Murder, Rape, DUI - Judicial Watch



I thought they were all “ Rhode Scholars “ and future doctors and engineers lol


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 22, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> SCOTUS, are you paying attention?
> Was Trump wrong when he said, "they aren't sending their best"?
> I'm thinking he was spot on according to this editorial...huh?
> More Than 100,000 DACA Applicants Have Been Arrested—Murder, Rape, DUI - Judicial Watch


 Those are the good ones lol 
One only received 8 yrs for killing 4 kids in a drunk driving crash


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jul 6, 2020)

*" Stop Blubbering And Do Something About It "

* Stop More DACA By Enforcing US 14th Amendment **

Illegal migrants are NOT SUBJECTS of immigration system and therefore their children should be given citizenship from the country of origin for their mother that would end DACA and congress could ensure that through diplomatic agreements .

The costs to us citizens for illegal migrants could be billed back to the country of origin under preestablished social security totalization agreements and those debts would cause those countries not to allow its citizens to find themselves in the us .

us congressional repugnicans and demonrats along with the basic american are too weak and pathetic to understand and enforce their own constitution .





__





						Would A Legal Challenge of Subject To Contract Clause Of Us 14th Amendment Succeed ?
					

" Would A Legal Challenge of Subject To Contract Clause Of Us 14th Amendment Succeed ? "  * Opining Proposition *  Enforce " subject to contract  " clause of us 14th amendment and provide children birthed by an illegal migrant citizenship to the country of their mother .   To avoid humanitarian...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------

